# Coding 7-bit data (septets) into octets



## huenante (Nov 19, 2009)

Necesito ayuda
si alguien sabe o tiene algún código en c.
para trasformar septetos en octetos por favor ayúdeme.
Aqui hay un link donde se puede ver lo que necesito.

http://www.dreamfabric.com/sms/hello.html


gracias


----------

